# (OK) AFC Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH (Choc)



## Bayou Magic

*If you are looking for a PROVEN sire...*










*FC AFC Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH* is 75 pounds of muscle, talent, and drive. He is an excellent marker, extremely fast on marks and blinds, tractable and compliant, and always has a great attitude. DOB 12-11-2003. Sire: FC AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH (choc) Dam: Way-Da-Go Answered Prayer (black) (FC AFC Wa-Da-Go Rocky X AFC Oprah Win-For-Me). 6 derby points, Qualifying WIN at 28 months old. Amateur JAM at 2 years old. Roux earned his Master Hunter title with 6 straight passes at 30 months. He hunts extensively in the waterfowl season. Amateur trained and handled. OFA Hips Good, Elbows Normal, CNM Clear, and CERF Normal. Roux is an outstanding talent that just happens to be chocolate. Please visit his web page www.bayoumagicretreivers.com for photos, pedigree, and stud details. Roux's Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/BayouMagicRetrievers also has many photos, pup updates, and training tips.[/b]

*Update: AMATEUR 4TH AND OPEN 3RD at Shreveport!* - Still at 2 years old!

*Update: AMATEUR WIN at Cimarron FT!* 

*Update: AMATEUR WIN at Sooner FT Fall 2009!* 

*Update: AMATEUR 2nd at Wichita Falls FT! Qualified for 2010 National Am (Went 8 series)* 

*Update: OPEN WIN at Cimarron FT!* 

*Update: AMATEUR WIN at Sooner FT Fall 2010!* 

*Update: Injured first trial of 2011. Missed the year.* 

*Update: First event back SRS Team WIN at Huntsville AL Mar 2012!* 

*Update: AMATEUR 3RD at Cimarron FT April 2012!* 

*Update: AMATEUR WIN at North Texas FT April 2012!* 

*Update: OPEN WIN and FC at Sooner FT April 2012! Qualified for 2012 National Am!* 

*Update: AMATEUR 3RD at Sooner FT October 2012!* 

*Sire of Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer "Ammo" - Youngest dog in history to win a derby (8 months); National Derby List at 11 months old; All time high point dog - 144 points and 2009 National Derby Champion.*









Roux and Ammo


----------

